# Kenzie got into the BBQ grill grease



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Hahaha! Memorial weekend we were camping with a big group of people and some of them brought up a home grill. They grilled everything! Hazel would sneak over there every chance she got, and I called her "bacon head". It was so nasty she got a rudimentary head bath at the spigot. She was fine, I'm sure yours will be too. Maybe a bit gassy for a couple of days.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have to admit my first thought was:
"There is no way I'm taking you hiking (as planned) tomorrow, we'll attract every bear and mountain lion on the mountain!!'"


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Overnight was uneventfull!
She has diahrrea this morning but there is no urgency to it.

Hasn't anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

My son's dog did the same thing, there were no repercussions except he ( the dog) always checks to see if the grill cabinet door is closed, he would do it again in a heartbeat :-/


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

My Rainbow Bridge girl would get into it every chance she got. Our grill was open underneath so it was super easy for her to access. We ended up having to purchase wire and fashion a cage around the bottom to keep her out.....she still checked it every time she went out though. She never had any really ill effects from the grease other than needing a bath. She didn't even get diarrhea from it....stomach of steel apparently.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear she's doing as well as she is today.

I had a similiar situation with two of my dogs, one was a Golden and the other a Cocker. They got into a can that I used to drain off cooking oil. 

They had diarrhea, but it wasn't serious. Vet told me to keep an eye on them and bring them in to be seen if it got worse. It didn't, they were fine after it was all out of their system in about 24 hours. 

Hope your girl will be alright.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, puppy owner's nightmare! One of my friend's goldens did something like that when he was a senior, after having a bout of pancreatitis. He did end up with pancreatitis again but I think his digestive system was damaged from the first attack. 

I hope she's better soon!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My dogs have gotten into more than their share of cooking grease, bacon grease, etc. Maybe as much as 1/2 a cup. No problems.

MacKenzie is a butter stealer. I can't tell you how many sticks of butter she has stolen. When she was a puppy, she stole some, and it did cause he to have bad diarhea on and off for 2 months.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone
I called my vet this morning just to see if there is anything I should be doing.
They also agree the biggest risk is pancreatitis. Basically it's just a watch and see.
They did say to maybe feed her a little less for the next day or so.
I have no idea how much she got. The dog food can if grease was half empty so at most 1 cup, if it was actually full.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Things seem to be getting back to normal.
I guess Guinness got into it a bit as well since he also developed diarrhea. Luckily he didn't get as much as she did-he's 13, and I think pancreatitis is more common in older dogs.
They both still have somewhat loose stool but definitely an improvement from yesterday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear they're both doing better today, hope they continue to do so.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My mutt puppy got into it a couple weeks ago but it had no effect on him.


----------

